# Prawie każda strona w internecie jest nielegalna.

## vutives

Byłem naprawdę zdziwiony kiedy przeczytałem ten artykuł. Czy oni rzeczywiście myślą, że to się uda?

----------

## Yatmai

Kurde to jest chore... Co kogo kurna obchodzi, że se stronkę postawię z fotkami moimi, mojego kompa, nowego samochodu czy nowego potomka ?

----------

## martin.k

Polakom gratulujemy Sądu Najwyższego  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Raczej prawa, a nie Sądu Najwyższego.

----------

## Poe

----------

## caruso

Nie dobrze się dzieje w Polsce. Nic dziwnego, że tyle osób wyjechało za granice. btw prawo informatyczne jest chore i nie adekwatne do rozwoju kraju. Jeśli jednak wprowadzą to może być jak z abonamentem RTV.

----------

## bartmarian

podobno to dotyczy wydawnictw a nie kazdego kto strone ma - podobno

po drugie, polak potrafi - umieszcze informacje, ze strona aktualizowana

jest raz na 1,5 roku - inne zmiany to jakies wlamania  :Wink: 

po trzecie, szkoda ze nie ma mechanizmu to powszechnego ruszenia w sieci na tego

typu bzdury - dostaly by sady do rejestracji miliony wnioskow i bylby z nimi spokuj na lata  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> po trzecie, szkoda ze nie ma mechanizmu to powszechnego ruszenia w sieci na tego 
> 
> typu bzdury - dostaly by sady do rejestracji miliony wnioskow i bylby z nimi spokuj na lata 

 

Rozumiem, że chcesz sfinansować koszty rejestracji tych stron (teraz już chyba wiesz, dlaczego takiego ruszenia nie ma i nie będzie).

----------

## 13Homer

Ja zaś mam wrażenie, że to zostało zrobione na zamówienie. Po prostu będzie się selektywnie zamykać te portale, które są niewygodne. Prawo w Polsce niestety tak jest tworzone, że można je wykorzystać w dogodnej chwili do spacyfikowania kogoś niepożądanego. Ot np. uwalić ustawę lustracyjną jako niezgodną z 2. art. Konstytucji: *Quote:*   

> Rzeczpospolita Polska jest demokratycznym państwem prawnym, urzeczywistniającym zasady sprawiedliwości społecznej.

 który tak naprawdę nie mówi nic konkretnego.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja zaś mam wrażenie, że to zostało zrobione na zamówienie. Po prostu będzie się selektywnie zamykać te portale, które są niewygodne. Prawo w Polsce niestety tak jest tworzone, że można je wykorzystać w dogodnej chwili do spacyfikowania kogoś niepożądanego. Ot np. uwalić ustawę lustracyjną jako niezgodną z 2. art. Konstytucji: *Quote:*   Rzeczpospolita Polska jest demokratycznym państwem prawnym, urzeczywistniającym zasady sprawiedliwości społecznej. który tak naprawdę nie mówi nic konkretnego.

 

Przypomnę tylko, że strona "czerwonyobserwator.info" (chyba każdy wie o co chodzi) działał dopóki ktoś nie dostał nożem pod żebro....

W każdym razie faktem jest, że prawo pod tym względem jest zacofane, a czy od razu warto się doszukiwać narzędzia do "uciszania"? Można iść zawsze za przykładem ww. strony i przenieść serwis na egzotyczny serwer. (-;

----------

## 13Homer

Rzecz w tym, że to jest narzędzie do uciszania, bo niby dlaczego nagle stało się to tematem rozważań Sądu Najwyższego? Artykuł jest krótki, przeczytaj go.

Chciałbym też zauważyć, że samo przeniesienie może nie wystarczyć, bo zawsze można oskarżyć o nielegalne prowadzenie strony do momentu przeniesienia się. A jakie są kary? Nawet kara więzeinia, jak widać.

To co napisałem to nie teoria spiskowa, ale ilustracja, że aparat urzędniczy (a w zasadzie: politycy) dostaje co chwila do ręki kolejne narzędzia po pacyfikowania ludzi. Jest sobie takie prawo, nikt z niego nie korzysta, aż tu nagle zamyka się portal, bo nie jest zarejestrowany (a chcieli się przecież zarejestrować).

----------

## timor

Najlepsze, że ostatnio czytam różne artykuły i w sumie to co chwila okazuje się, że jestem przestępcą i kryminalistą....

Korzystanie ze sniffera jest nielegalne bo łamie prawo do tajemnicy korespondencji.... Pobieranie muzyki jest nielegalne... Strony są nielegalne... Ku...wa zamkną mnie niedługo.... Pewnie już mnie obserwują, mają jakieś nagrania albo logi... i wyciągną je gdy zacznę być niewygodny  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

zglebilem ten temat. generalnie Sąd Najwyzszy się wygłupił, gdyż:

 *http://michalkiewicz.pl/tekst.php?tekst=106 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> "Spektakularne zatrzymania skłaniają niektórych do oskarżeń rządu o „faszyzm” i temu podobne bezeceństwa. Tymczasem znacznie gorsze niebezpieczeństwo nadchodzi ze strony władzy sądowniczej. Oto Sąd Najwyższy w postanowieniu z 26 lipca (sygn. Akt IV KK 174/07), zawarł był pogląd, że strona internetowa aktualizowana częściej niż raz w tygodniu, powinna być zarejestrowana jako dziennik. Jeśli nie – jej właściciel będzie ścigany przez prokuraturę jako przestępca.
> ...

 

----------

## Drwisz

Jeśli wziąć pod uwagę zasadę: "jeśli nie wiesz o co chodzi, to musi chodzić o pieniądze". Trzeba się zastanowić czy następnym krokiem nie będzie podatek vat od usług. Czyli, w czarnym scenariuszu prowadzący stronę internetową będzie bulił taki sam podatek jak onet czy wp  :Sad:  . Moim zdaniem to mogło by być świetne narzędzie do gromadzenia władzy i wprowadzania płatnych usług. Z czegoś trzeba opłacać te pieprzone podatki. Tak można kształtować rynek. Jeśli bowiem mam płacić za oglądanie strony amatorskiej, to lepiej płacić za dostęp do dużego portalu. Ale to chyba tylko takie gdybanie (na szczęście).

----------

## timor

Tylko czekać kiedy godzinę policyjną wprowadzą i zaczną strzelać do studentów korzystających z p2p... ;/

----------

## Yatmai

 *timor wrote:*   

> i zaczną strzelać do studentów korzystających z p2p... ;/

 

i tych korzystających z Linucha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cinek810

coz.. wiekszosc wypowiedzi w temacie jest kompletnie bez sensu- jak przystalo na OTW :)

----------

## Yatmai

To samo można by powiedzieć o naszym rządzie  :Razz: 

----------

## timor

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> To samo można by powiedzieć o naszym rządzie 

 Tyle, że my nie wstydzimy się do tego przyznać :]

----------

